# Check out my "Monsterly" Halloween Haul!!



## Ndimarco (Jan 4, 2009)

Just got back from Grants in San Fran and was able to pick these up!! 

Box of Dracs
A Borris
Then a sampler which included another Borris, and Drac, plus a Tatuaje Cabinet Tainos and a Cabaiguan Imperiale


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

I'll take a Drac 3er please.:help:


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

nice haul!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Are the dracs worth the find?


----------



## Ndimarco (Jan 4, 2009)

Haven't tried one yet, I plan on firing one up in a little while, maybe I'll do a while I'm smoking review, as I haven't seen any on here yet.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

I really hope they are.


----------



## Ndimarco (Jan 4, 2009)

So far I like em, I got a review going


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice haul!


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

So I guess everything worked out! Congrats. I never got to make it to the event, but I am glad that you got a box.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice haul brother enjoy.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Sweet


----------



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

Yeah great pick up there. Enjoy those Drac's

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## ROB968323 (Aug 27, 2008)

You lucky ****!! Enjoy your smokes.


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## tru_rocknrolla (Jun 26, 2009)

Excellent haul! I have been "dying" to try one of those Dracs! Enjoy!


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

I'd honestly put em away for about 6 months.. mind are VERY wet... same with the Boris's.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Got me a box too, I agree let them sit. But not in that coffin box. Mine had a pre-light draw of paint! So I'm storing them in a different box.


----------

